# Trying for Baby no#2



## Montanna (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I am now returning to this wonderful site after regretfully neglecting it for a year or so now! 

Im not sure if anyone remembers me, but i used to live on this site! lol 
I was trying for a child for 4years..DH had severely abnormal sperm, so the doctors told us our only way to ever concieve a child would be through IVF and ICSI....Well exactly 1month after they told us this, we concieved our son (now 15months) naturally   

We are very happy and feel very blessed, especially me, but we are now trying for another baby (have been since our son was 2months old as we knew it may be a shot in vain) and i find myself feeling exactly the same way i did before our son  
I know this sounds sooo selfish!   But i can not help the way i feel.

We have decided that if we have no concived within the next 4months, we will undergo treatment.

So..thanks for listening to my re-introduction lol  
Take care..and best of luck to everyone!!!  

XxXx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi *Montana*,

Congrats on your son he looks so gorgeous.

Welcome back and welcome to H4AM. You'll find that you are in good company here and we all share your feelings.

Best of luck in your journey to ttc no 2.

Edna


----------



## Montanna (Mar 19, 2006)

Aww thank you Edna!! Yes hes a real cutie  

Your reply is much appreciated  

Wish you all the best!

XOXOXOXO


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Montana 

Welcome back sweetie, i remember you .... except im still lurking around, i never left  ...

Our sons were born more or less same time, Drew's 16 months on Sunday ... 

Hope your well..

as for the ttc 2 - Good Luck ...    

If it helps, i share the same feelings too, except for now im just enjoying Drew and i aim too try again in a couple of years ...  .....

Good Luck... And hope too see your around more often 

Sweetcheeks xxx​


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya - what an inspiring story hun. I hope your wait here is not too long xxx


----------

